# GeForce 8700M Treiber gesucht



## MeisterLampion (10. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich suche aktuelle Treiber für meine Notebookgrafikkarte.

Mein Notebook ist aus der Toshiba Satego X200 Serie. Die Treiber auf der Herstellerseite sind jedoch viel zu alt. Gibt es eine andere Quelle für meine Grafikkarte? Habe momentan gemoddete Treibe drauf, die aber auch schon relativ alt sind und auf der Seite werden keine neueren mehr angeboten.

Mfg

Meisterlampion

P.S.: Die GeForce 8700M wird nicht von Nvidia unterstützt, die verweisen auf die verschiedenen Hersteller...


----------



## chmee (10. September 2007)

http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=10

Die Alternativen wären NGO und Omega ( und Omega macht nur noch ATI)

mfg chmee


----------



## MeisterLampion (11. September 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe!

Jedoch verwende ich Windows Vista als Betriebssystem... NGO bietet ja nur XP-Treiber an (leider!).


----------



## AndreG (11. September 2007)

Moin,

Schau mal hier noch da müßte er dabei sein auf für Vista.

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/drivers


----------

